# [Ubuntu] Probleme mit WLAN



## Matt297 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein ziemlich nerviges Problem mit meinem WLAN. Erstmal die technischen Daten, ich habe einen ASUS B50A mit einem Intel WI-FI Link 5100 AGN-Chipsatz wodrauf ein Ubuntu 9.04 läuft. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt, das mein WLAN ab und zu einfach nicht läuft. Was mich dabei so ärgert ist, das es mal funktioniert und mal einfach nicht. Ich habe auch schon darauf geachtet ob ich beim Start-Vorgang irgend etwas anders mache oder so, konnte aber nichts feststellen, weswegen es nicht ging.
Das das WLAN nicht geht, sieht so aus: Das Symbol in der Leiste oben zeigt an, dass mein WLAN verbunden ist, wenn ich den Befehl ifconfig eingebe, sehe ich auch, dass ich per DHCP ne IP bekommen habe und so weiter. Also so wie es aussieht, ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung, bis auf dass ich nicht ins Internet kann,
Wenn ich dann meinen Router anpinge(192.168.2.1) bekomme ich folgende ausgabe:



> PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> From 192.168.2.37 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
> From 192.168.2.37 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
> From 192.168.2.37 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
> From 192.168.2.37 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable


192.168.2.37 ist die IP-Adresse die meinem Adapter vom Router zugewiesen wurde. Auf Deutsch heißt es also, mein Notebook verbindet sich mit dem Router, bekommt eine IP und kurz danach kennt er ihn nicht mehr.
Danach hab ich einfach mal "iwlist ap" eingegeben um mir die Access-Points anzeigen zu lassen. Das ist das Ergebnis:


> wlan0     Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points



Ich bin echt total verwirrt, weil es manchmal ja anstandslos funktioniert. Es ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, ich kann noch per Kabel ins Internet, aber jetzt wo es wärmer wird, würde ich schon ganz gerne draußen arbeiten wollen 

Ich wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar.


----------



## deepthroat (18. Juni 2010)

Hi.

Poste mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig und route.

Vermutlich hast du einen falschen Gateway eingetragen oder hast du evtl. ein weiteres (kabelgebundenes) Netz?

Gruß


----------



## Matt297 (19. Juni 2010)

Hi,
hab das Problem schon in einem anderen Forum(ubuntuusers.de) diskutiert, mit den Einstellungen ist alles Ok, vor allem weil ich sowieso DHCP nutze, da kann ich kein falsches Gateway eingetragen haben.

Das Problem liegt sehr wahrscheinlich bei der Leistung oder der Temperatur des Adapters, jedenfalls wenn ich "iwconfig wlan0 power on" eingebe, erlaube ich dem System, die Leistung zu reduzieren und dann klappt es ab und zu.


----------



## deepthroat (19. Juni 2010)

Matt297 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> hab das Problem schon in einem anderen Forum(ubuntuusers.de) diskutiert, mit den Einstellungen ist alles Ok, vor allem weil ich sowieso DHCP nutze, da kann ich kein falsches Gateway eingetragen haben.


Das kommt ja dann auf die Einstellungen des DHCP Servers an.


Matt297 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem liegt sehr wahrscheinlich bei der Leistung oder der Temperatur des Adapters, jedenfalls wenn ich "iwconfig wlan0 power on" eingebe, erlaube ich dem System, die Leistung zu reduzieren und dann klappt es ab und zu.


Wenn es an der Hardware liegt kannst du wohl wenig machen...

Gruß


----------

